# please help breeding problem



## wpgmike (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm to the forum and I need help. My piranha have been laying egg for over 2 years but I have yet to keep the fry alive. I have done everything that I can think of. I have 7 RB in a 70 gallon tank and they are 3 years old they all hatch but then they dissappear. People always telll me that it is unusual for this to happen but everytime I do a water change I end up with three different batches of eggs and my fish are starting to mate even when people are present.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

First of all, Welcome to P-Fury! If you ever run into troubles, don't be afraid to contact me.









I am no breeding expert, but I do know that you need to syphon out the eggs after they are layed and fertilized. Then allow them to hatch in a seperate tank. You will then need to hatch brine shimp eggs (really simple to do) for the newly born fry to eat.

Breeding piranhas and raising the fry isn't very simple, as you've already learned. You have to care for the fry and help them along. Just take a look aroung the breeding forum here on P-Fury. You will learn a TON of info.

Best of luck!
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yup must syphon them off into a smaller cycled tank with sponge filters, and up to a 90% water change everyday in the fry tank. The bigger the tank, the easier it will be for you. I would suggest a 40 gal breeder.


----------

